# Stevens 8" mid?



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

I've decided to go with the two way active setup utilizing his mid and neo compression drivers more than likely full-size horns. I'm just curious how good these mid-range drivers sound. the plan is to power them with a zapco st-4x channel that's 500 w bridged at 4 ohms. The compression drivers of course will receive much lower power. This will be my first horn system.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i've got a pair powered by a Mosconi AS200.4 bridged and they sound awesome.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Horsemanwill said:


> i've got a pair powered by a Mosconi AS200.4 bridged and they sound awesome.


Do you have them in a two or three way? Horns? What's the mid-bass like?


----------

